# Win2k und Linux - HILFE



## Iwein (4. Mai 2003)

Also ich hatte auf meinem System Win2k installiert und wollte Suse Linux 8.0 noch dazu. Ich hab ne Ext2 und ne Swap-Partition erstellt und dann Yast2 seinen Job tun lassen. Den Lilo hab ich im Bootsektor von hda2 (linux-ext2) installiert, weil der MBR ja schon von Win2k besetzt sein sollte.

Als ich dann nach der Installation neu gestartet hab war der Windows-Bootmanager (den ich eigentlich verwenden wollte) nicht da und Lilo hat sich eingeschaltet. Lilo hat allerdings nur Linux und kein Windows angezeigt. Ich hab dann bei Suse.de nachgelesen das man den lilo-Bootloader mit

```
dd if=/dev/hda1 bs=512 count=1 of=/dosen/bootsek.lin
```
auf Diskette kopieren, dann Windows starten, die Diskettendatei nach C: kopieren und dann noch die Win-boot.ini anpassen soll. Das Problem dabei: Wie soll ich Windows starten? Ich komm ja nicht mehr ran!

Noch ne zweite Frage: Als was bezeichnet Linux ein internes Modem? Com3?


----------



## Hercules (4. Mai 2003)

Du kommst an windows ran, indem du im bios áuf bootdevice CDrom stellst, dann deine Win2k Installations CD(muss bootfähig sein) reinschiebst dann den computer startest...


----------



## Iwein (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das hab ich gemacht, aber da kann ich nur Windows neu installieren, ich will ja nur an mein bereits installiertes Win ran!


----------



## Hercules (8. Mai 2003)

theoretisch müsste das klappen...
das prob hatte ich nämlich auch mal, und dann einfach die cde reingschoben, gewartet, und dann hat er gestartet...


----------



## Iwein (15. Mai 2003)

Und was kann ich machen wenn das nicht funzt? Außer format mein ich? Weiss noch jemand was? Der letzte Post dazu ist nämlich schon off.topic gegangen...


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Mai 2003)

die /etc/lilo.conf dahingehend verändern das der eintrag win erscheint.

Such mal nach lilo in diesem Forum. das genaue vorgehen habe ich hier schonmal jemand beantwortet.

Da steht alles was du wissen musst:
http://www.linux.uni-bayreuth.de/howtos/html/mini/DE-LILO-HOWTO.html


----------



## tuxracer (16. Mai 2003)

ich weiss, dass Dir das jetzt nichts nutzt, aber deswegen sollte man eben irgendwann mal ne bootdiskette fürs w2k erstellt haben.

falls Du nicht weisst wie das,

diskette unter w2k formatieren

und die drei verstzeckten dateien 

ntldr
ntdetect.com
boot.ini

auf die diskette kopieren

dann am besten noch den eintrag 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect

4 mal kopieren und den wert partition(x) von 1 -4 durchnummerieren
damit es egal ist auf welcher partition das windows liegt.


----------



## Iwein (19. Mai 2003)

Is egal hab jetzt formatiert und win2k wieder drauf. Werde Linux wohl auf nem 2ten pc installieren.Thx for help.


----------

